# Odd Fire 6 HD Problems



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, folks, I'm stumped, and Kindle Help hasn't helped. Bear with me. This will take some explaining.

I got my Fire HD 6 in April, and all was well for two months, with one odd glitch. When I synced from Fire to Paperwhite and only from Fire to Paperwhite, not Fire to Kindle app, the time stamp was 4 hours ahead. Amazon support tried to help me with it, but we couldn't resolve it, and I decided it wasn't that big a deal.

Then about a month and a half ago, I started having intermittent issues with the Fire responding. The biggest problem was that I would be in a book, and I could page forward and back, but tapping the Home icon didn't do anything. Sometimes I had the same problem getting an app to open. I'd tap the icon and nothing would happen.  I assumed I had a bad third-party app, and I did a factory reset. I re-installed apps one at a time, waiting for a problem and finally decided the culprit was LoseIt (weird, but that seemed to be the case). I deleted the app. All was well for a few days, until the problem occurred again. Called Support, who told me to hard reset (holding down the power button for 40 seconds.) Again, the Fire worked well for a few days until again, the Home icon stopped responding.

Called Customer Support again, and they sent me a replacement Fire, which arrived yesterday. I restored from my last backup, assuming all my problems were hardware related, and boom. Within hours I had an unresponsive Home icon. Oh, and I noticed that the sync time from the new Fire was also 4 hours off! Huh? How could two different devices have the same problem?

Grumble. Factory reset again this morning. Start fresh, not from backup. Just to be paranoid, I connected to a different WiFi network to do the initial set-up, thinking maybe my home WiFi was doing something weird with the time. Downloaded the book I am reading, synced to the Paperwhite and voila. 4 hour time difference. Also, the Fire is exhibiting preliminary behavior that tells me I will probably have an unresponsive Home icon by the end of the day. I have installed NO third-party apps this time. All that has been loaded on the Fire is pre-installed software and two books. Nothing else.

So any ideas what could cause exactly the same behavior on two different Fires, with a completely clean install on the second one? Whatever is the problem, it's happening much faster with the new Fire, in hours instead of weeks. I'm sure I'll be calling Support again, but I'd like to see if anyone else has seen a similar problem before I do. Something tells me this is weird enough that I'm going to stump them.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I noticed this happening to my HDX a couple of updates ago, so I suspect that may be the cause. I did a factory reset, eliminated a number of apps and, so far, it seems to be working (but it's only been a few days, so we'll see).


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> I noticed this happening to my HDX a couple of updates ago, so I suspect that may be the cause. I did a factory reset, eliminated a number of apps and, so far, it seems to be working (but it's only been a few days, so we'll see).


I was starting to think it was an operating system problem. So far so good, but I'm still running it without any third party apps, which is annoying. Maybe when the big update comes out that will give me Mayday. I'm pretty sure I saw it was coming soon.

Glad I'm not the only one with the problem.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Update: well, the shut down fix lasted about 5-6 days before starting to freeze again. Restart fixed it again. Still think it's a software issue; memory management maybe? Hope it gets fixed soon. I can read on an old Galaxy I have but would prefer to stay on the HDX.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> Update: well, the shut down fix lasted about 5-6 days before starting to freeze again. Restart fixed it again. Still think it's a software issue; memory management maybe? Hope it gets fixed soon. I can read on an old Galaxy I have but would prefer to stay on the HDX.


5-6 days has been my experience as well. The replacement froze today. Kindle Support is sending me another replacement on the theory that 3 Fires can't possibly have the same problem, right? Since I think it's an operating system issue, I'm expecting the 3rd will as well, but I sure hope not. I really like my HD6. I like my Paperwhite too, but I use them for different things.


----------

